# 27yo Quarter Horse Gelding



## mandapanda4990 (Sep 21, 2015)

This is Chewy, my 27yo AQHA gelding. He's my soul horse, but I know he's not perfect.  Let us have it! In the leg pictures the ground is not even, causing his left legs to sit slightly higher than his right legs (oops).


----------



## mandapanda4990 (Sep 21, 2015)

It won't let me add the last 2 pics. So here they are.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I like the look of him ^-^ Only thing I can say is he may be a little bit cow hocked in the back.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not going to go into detail of conformation because there are others who will give you a better critique on that. I will say if he were mine I'd want to put a little more weight on him, he's a bit thin (though no terrible). After he gains a little weight I'd look at getting some more muscle on him as well. 

Overall, he looks very good for 27 and seems like a sweet guy


----------



## mandapanda4990 (Sep 21, 2015)

Chewy was keeping weight beautifully until fall finally hit us a couple weeks ago. I have upped his grain and added alfalfa pellets (typical routine for us in the fall/winter). I take meticulous care of my boy (vet, farrier, dentist, chiropractor, etc). He's ridden pretty much daily. Always ridden in such a way to maintain and improve muscles and flexibility.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He looks great for 27! I agree a little thin, and you will have to watch his weight through the winter if he is already losing. I have no idea where you are, but you will want to keep him as warm as possible to conserve calories. TONS of hay……

I hope none critiques me when I am 90…….just like I certain would not critique an aged horse who is still in work!


----------



## mandapanda4990 (Sep 21, 2015)

Can I please get a conformation critique? Thank you everyone for the additional advice and concern, but can we stay on topic? Chewy receives the best care money can buy, I assure you everything that can be done is done for this boy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Any horse that is 27 years old and still ridden daily gets a perfect conformation star in my book. It's hard to critique an equine senior citizen because it's hard to tell if the faults are conformation issues or age related issues like arthritis. You have a beautiful horse, enjoy him!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice old boy. Put together quite well. Balanced.

At 27 if this horse is still sound then that is all the critique he needs!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Any horse that is 27 years old and still ridden daily gets a perfect conformation star in my book. It's hard to critique an equine senior citizen because it's hard to tell if the faults are conformation issues or age related issues like arthritis. You have a beautiful horse, enjoy him!


I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

mandapanda4990 said:


> Chewy was keeping weight beautifully until fall finally hit us a couple weeks ago. I have upped his grain and added alfalfa pellets (typical routine for us in the fall/winter). I take meticulous care of my boy (vet, farrier, dentist, chiropractor, etc). He's ridden pretty much daily. Always ridden in such a way to maintain and improve muscles and flexibility.


He looks very well cared for !!

Tip he may be needing a blanket as he ages (unless you already do that).

I think the angles are slightly off in his back legs but he is really well built and as said, age can change things slightly 

Completely agree that looking that good at that age being regularly ridden and sound means more than conformation!

Be proud of him, he is lucky to have such a good owner too!


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

A bit cock hock in the back, weight is thin but his topline is good for his age.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

He is 27. Hes been fine for all these years, why bother knowing! 

(i can pick up a few faults but i don't care, he looks great for his age)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

texas cowgurl said:


> A bit cock hock in the back, weight is thin but his topline is good for his age.


I think his weight is just fine personally..


----------

